# What rain gear to bring shooting a concert fest?



## cayenne (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm thrilled to be invited as part of the photog staff for this years Voodoo Fest in New Orleans.

http://worshipthemusic.com

However, it looks like Sat night and Sunday morning...it could get really rainy and stormy. I have a canon 5D3..brining my 70-200L f/2.8.....renting the 24-70L II....and will bring a couple of my other lenses (rokinon 14mm and canon 85 1.8).

I have a sling bag to carry everything....

I was thinking of trying to get some kind of poncho to bring along which would cover me and bag...but wondering if any of you pros out there might have better or additional suggestions? 

I'm curious, if I'm shooting...and water gets on the lens...what do you use or bring along to dry the lens droplets off the lens? 

Should I stuff a trash bag in my belt...and use that maybe to cover my sling bag if it starts coming down..?

Anyway..hoping someone with experience with this can make some suggestions. I start shooting tomorrow, but Friday should be clear...but there may be some nasty stuff come up on us by the end of the day saturday.

Thank you!!

cayenne


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 29, 2015)

I am pretty cavalier with my stuff and just let the camera and lens (L or not) get wet, I dry them off with the shirt I am wearing.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 29, 2015)

as a rule of thumb, ponchos and raincoats are a bad idea as it gets warm and very humid under them.... I have a nice hiking jacket with a mesh flap on the back and underarm "pit-zips" to help keep the condensation away from me.... Even so, I wouldn't keep a camera under it for more than a few minutes....

keep your camera bag dry... a heavy plastic flap over the top does wonders.... and throw in a couple of cloth bags of rice (the poor man's desiccant) to absorb humidity that makes it into the bag....

and don't forget your lens hood for keeping raindrops off of the filter at the end of your lens.....

Some people like to take a clear plastic bag, make a hole big enough for the end of the lens, seal it with rubber bands, and use that as a rain-jacket for the camera/lens. I have tried it and it works, but it does make the camera harder to operate... there are manufactured versions of the idea but I have never tried them.

Hope this helps.....


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 29, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> I am pretty cavalier with my stuff and just let the camera and lens (L or not) get wet, I dry them off with the shirt I am wearing.



I tend to do the same in light rain.... in a frog-strangler, out comes the waterproof p/s.......


----------



## tomscott (Oct 29, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> I am pretty cavalier with my stuff and just let the camera and lens (L or not) get wet, I dry them off with the shirt I am wearing.



+1 your lens hoods should keep the rain off the lens. Ive shot in category 3 storms with my 5DMKIII and 70-200mm took 6 hours for the camera to pack in (buttons got wet) left it to dry off and was fine, but those are pretty extreme conditions.

You should be fine. You can get camera lens rain covers but I just find them a faff and annoying if there is some wind thats its such a pain the bag flapping around.


----------



## Halfrack (Oct 29, 2015)

You want to start by adding a body - you're not gonna swap lenses in a down pour. Might I suggest the 7D mk II - it's got crazy seals and will pair with both your L zooms.

The OpTech bags are ok, but using one with a short prime sucks big time - though I haven't used the 'small' one.
http://optechusa.com/rainsleeve.html

Grab a few of the microfiber rags and use them to both wipe down the body, or if you pass on the bag, it's nice to have something draped over the body/lens that's there to take the rain. The general purpose ones I got in a bag at an auto supply work great, though they're yellow..

Embrace the rain, worry about the temp. Wear clothing that won't hold water - aka athletic gear. Have a jacket that you can put on, but that packs down really small. +1 on the vented ones - you're gonna be hot, and a regular cover will keep that heat in.


----------



## cayenne (Oct 29, 2015)

tomscott said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I am pretty cavalier with my stuff and just let the camera and lens (L or not) get wet, I dry them off with the shirt I am wearing.
> ...



Hmm..interesting.

I've never before used any of my lens hoods...hard to travel "light" with those as that they won't fit on in the bag with the lenses...hmm.

Heck, I'd have to look around the office here to find them..but I may try as that that sounds like a good reason to use one to keep the rain off...thanks for the suggestions.

Ok, I'll take all this advice and try to come up with something...no time to really buy any new gear or rent a 2nd body as someone else suggested....

Thanks in advance everyone!!!

C


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 2, 2015)

I am frequently sat in heavy rain shooting with my 1D X and a 400 f/2.8 ii.

I am not rich enough to risk testing just how waterproof my gear is, nor can I risk not being able to shoot at that event due to damage, and being without them even for a few days, as I could well be on a plane the evening a game or event finishes, is not an option so I do not take that risk.

Therefore, for my lens and body I always use a Canon ERC-E4 rain cover which takes care of the lens and body. Those covers pack down to a very small size and come in three sizes. They are very good quality.

Then you have to worry about you, and here it depends on the temperature of course, but I have waterproof leggings and jacket with hood.

One of the biggest problems, especially as I am sat down, are your feet. I have not bothered to wear rain covers for my feet yet, but that may be because it is not that cold here.

For all my accessories etc they are in a 40 litre waterproof bag - the type you can swim or kayak with etc.

Hope that helps.


----------



## tomscott (Nov 2, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> I am frequently sat in heavy rain shooting with my 1D X and a 400 f/2.8 ii.
> 
> I am not rich enough to risk testing just how waterproof my gear is, nor can I risk not being able to shoot at that event due to damage, and being without them even for a few days, as I could well be on a plane the evening a game or event finishes, is not an option so I do not take that risk.
> 
> ...



The difference is your not so much run and gun with that sort of a set up assuming your using a mono or a tripod and definitely aren't hand holding for long periods of time, its also a prime so having access to the zoom barrel is a non issue. Therefore it makes sense to have a good cover for it.


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 2, 2015)

tomscott said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > I am frequently sat in heavy rain shooting with my 1D X and a 400 f/2.8 ii.
> ...



Of course when I am using the 400 f/2.8 ii in such a situation it is always on a monpod and I move very little.

However, if I was in a situation when I was moving at an event with the 1D X and 70-200 f/2.8 ii then I would use same rain cover, only the small (S) size. The zoom aspect of the lens is a non-issue as it works fine with that cover.

Whenever I am at an outdoor event I always carry the rain cover with me that best suits the lens (just in case), as well as the totally water proof back pack or over the shoulder bag I mentioned earlier.

I just cannot risk being without my equipment for repairs, not getting the shots or damaging it all.


----------



## tomscott (Nov 2, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



Even so the gear is built for professional use, all down to personal preference.


----------



## Maui5150 (Nov 9, 2015)

I like the Think Tank Hydrophobia. I have used it from shooting races in heavy rain to even a couple of color runs. I have seen a lot of people basically use the cheap bags, but I prefer to have protection and like the way the Think Tank allows access but still does a great job sealing.

Now if you REALLY want to be sealed, look at Outex. Been jonesing after one of these set ups for a while, but pretty much can go underwater and still be fine.

Almost like the full body condom from Naked Gun, but for a DSLR


----------

